
7 Traits That Separate an Exceptional Engineer from an Ordinary One - um304
https://blog.emumba.com/7-traits-that-separates-an-exceptional-engineer-from-an-ordinary-one-239e4cd3dc92
======
vinayms
I find this kind of lists quite amusing. Since I too am guilty of blogging
such things, when I used to blog, whenever I read such lists I assume the
writer is talking about the traits they have that they regard as whatever
adjective they are using, and signalling, subtly, either to potential
recruiters or existing bosses, that they themselves are indeed so.

The points mentioned in the article are a bit misplaced. Aspects such as
taking ownership, taking initiatives, going out of their way to help their
peers etc are product of the environment. They also bleed into leadership
territory. That is another thing about this article, is it talking about a
team member or a lead engineer? The point about commitment to deadline is
dubious. It says

> They are not hesitant in going extra miles in order to meet the committed
> deadline and to fulfil the agreement.

This sort of going extra mile has always baffled me. What does it mean?
Working overtime? Working after office hours from home voluntarily? Unless
there is a bonus for completing a task before the promised deadline, what's
the need to do this? Is it because there were last minute feature additions?
Then it is really the incompetence of the manager and has nothing to do with
the exceptionalness of an engineer. If anything it shows that the engineer is
weak and spineless. I would argue that a good engineer would fight against
this, or request appropriate amount of time by citing the project management
triangle. Anyway, this point smacks of a job in software service rather than
product, and since I have always worked in product, that didn't do this, I
can't comment anymore.

For me, an exceptional engineer is someone who keeps churning out ideas and
POC for them, and keeps the product evolving constantly. He often finds
himself in a position where he needs to learn something new, or ask questions
about something he doesn't understand, and does it. He leaves no stone
unturned to accomplish the task. He perseveres. He is humble enough to learn
from someone half his age. He doesn't hack things, he builds them carefully.

